# Looking for gamers!



## ShadowDenizen (Aug 17, 2021)

Several of the groups I play in have had some turnover recently, so we're looking to recruit some new players!

-* Monday: Call of Cthulh*u (Meets Bi-Weekly).  We are currently running "Masks of Nyarlathotep", but am open to switching it up if we get enough potential new players.  We use Skype & Roll20, and meet at 6:30 PM EST.

*-Wednesday: One-Shot/ Small Scenarios Group.* (Meets Weekly).  This is a group designed to try new systems, or to run somehting you enjoy, or have always wanted to run. (Currently, we're running a heist scenario for Star-Wars; Edge of the Empire from FFG.  After that, the table is open; there's some discussion of trying the playtest rules for the new "Avatar" RPG, but anything is on the table.  We use Discord and Roll20.

*-Thursday: Rion (5E Hombrew with a sci-fi flair.)  *(Meets weekly.)  This is a higher level game; we just hit 10th level.  It's a hybrid fantasy/sci-fi homebrew setting, and has been running for almost 2 years.  We use Discord and Roll20.

Feel free to contact me if interested, or for more information.


----------



## Golden age Superhero (Oct 30, 2021)

My regular Monday group ended rather recently so the Call of Cthulhu might be fun.


----------



## Golden age Superhero (Oct 30, 2021)

I could run something on Wednesday.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Oct 30, 2021)

You're welcome to sit in, see if the games/groups are to your liking! (There's some crossover players.)

The next meeting of Cthulhu is this coming MONDAY. We are playing Masks of Nyarlathotep: the group is currently departing London for Cairo aboard the Orient Express.

The Wednesday game has become a 5E Saltmarsh game: we're heading into Session 3. (2nd Level Pcs.)

LMK if still interested and I'll send the Roll20 links.


----------

